# A Simple AirWire G3/Phoenix P8 Battery Conversion



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

I have just posted a "how-to" article on my web site about doing an Airwire G3 / Phoenix P8 battery conversion to a Bachmann Rail Truck. The full article is at: Link to Article


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice Bob... question, why did you spray with the primer, just for looks under the tarp? 

Greg


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I like it Bob nice. have you tried rule 17 I think it would look good on that old tk. with a gen.?
Dick


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Greg,
The primer on the electronics is just to disguise it under the tarp. You can see under it from the sides and back. Initially, I was going to leave the tarp off and just put stakes in the stake pockets, but even with the paint, it didn't look right to me.

Dick,
I played around with Rule 17, but I couldn't figure out how to just apply it to the headlamps and leave the tail lamp on at full brilliance.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Bob old cars and tk. with gen. all the lights wood dim at idle because the gen would not put out any power 
Dick


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 
You are right about the lights. I don't see anyway to have the headlight dim with rule 17 and leave the tail lights on bright with just F0 (CV60). Easily done if you wanted to put the tail lights on their own function key and use one of the ELITE outputs.


----------

